# Stormraven and Furioso Dreadnought sprue



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey I was just given these pictures. Enjoy.

Stormraven

Furioso Sprue

I have nothing clever to say atm, so yeah.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

SR still looks like shit, but the forward plate of the librarian dread looks great.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Now if we just had release dates :ireful2:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some quite interesting parts on the dread sprue, i think the storm raven looks better from that angle but im still on the fence , great pics have some rep katie!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting! I agree with Bits, there are definitely some interesting things happening on the dread sprue and the Storm Raven is looking pretty sweet in my opinion. :goodpost:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd be happy to use that Stormraven model. It's more Scootypuff Senior than Scootypuff Junior in that pic.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

The Thunk looks less ugly from that angle, in the same way that an ugly dog looks less ugly from behind. It's still ugly.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting these KD. I'm liking the Storm Raven, but then I liked it when I saw the original pic, so I suppose my opinion is a bit biased.


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for that KD.

The SR looks a little better, but I still intend to get one and paint it in a Nemo pattern. Can't help it, I have to. Not sure how it will look alongside my GKs, but they will be staunch about it and knock anyones block off who laughs at it :laugh:.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Hey I was just given these pictures. Enjoy.
> 
> Stormraven
> 
> ...


Ill say them then..

StormRaven: Still looks like a thunderhawks, mutant child that was hit with a sledge hammer to fix in a smaller box.

Dread:Sexy.:rofl:


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

mm...the ugly bit is disguised by a hand....the extra inch and a half of wallowing body not being there makes it look quite sleek


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, that was it! Here I come Blood Angels!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm with a few people already here, the updated photo of the Raven makes it not look so bad.

But i'm still reserving complete judgement until I see it in the flesh.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

blurry pics make it look BETTER? 

i can buy that if were talking about Nessie, but the stormraven...ya, still think its best for the orks - fighta-bomba (or whatever its actually called)

that dread though...khorne may be happy...now how do i chaosify this dread...


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

the stormraven definetly looks better in that pic the angle of the first pic doesnt do it any justice cant wait till they come out


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK, been gone for a while, WTF is the Stormraven and why does it look idiotic?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The SR pic defiantely adds weight to the bad angle, terrible paint job arguement as it looks 100 times better there. If anything, that pics made me like it even more.

I'm defiantely loving the dread.... Anyone else notice the Death Company plates, and what looks like the magna-grapple parts?


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> I'm defiantely loving the dread.... Anyone else notice the Death Company plates, and what looks like the magna-grapple parts?


anyone notice the big bloody spear thing? must be the force weapon



djinn24 said:


> OK, been gone for a while, WTF is the Stormraven and why does it look idiotic?


BA flying transport, sort of like the valkyrie


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

SR has more width to it in that shot, much nicer.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Now i actually want a stormraven! It looks good from that angle.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks like a landraider with wings. I need to see one personally before I make my final judgement on it.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't mind it but I'm still guna chop off the turret and replace with a razorback one and reduce the height on the top vent then it might look usable. 
Don't know why the games workshop copy bits from different races (I.E. Elder) to make their imperial flyers. The Caetus is a squared off grav tank and they used the squared off turret on this this ???? Maybe someone messed up a new grav tank and thought don't worry lads i've got an idea...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

hmm a new angle..........and suprisingly...it still looks like a dog turd with wings.

no angle can save that thing


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

The Furioso pic doesn't seem to come up. I have to agree the SR looks better in that pic. Anyway not too fussed as they are for nancy boy Blood Angels :biggrin:

I do like your Christmas Avatar though Katie so have some rep.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> hmm a new angle..........and suprisingly...it still looks like a dog turd with wings.
> 
> no angle can save that thing


Awww come one, stop being so negative. It might look good from a business angle :wink:

Phil


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

boreas said:


> Awww come one, stop being so negative. It might look good from a business angle :wink:
> 
> Phil


only if you collect twilight angels


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Or you sell them


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Stella, negative? You don't say 

The Storm Raven will be mine, even though I don't collect Blood Angels.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


> Now if we just had release dates :ireful2:


I've heard that these are coming out in February 2011.
That being said....The Stormraven looks awful, a converted FW Caestus is much better


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

ok the storm raven looks a bit better than the GW website photo


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't mind the Storm Raven's look, and if it has a reasonable price then I'll be getting at least 1.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Is it me or does the front portion of the stormraven look like a scaled down thunderhawk?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Is that some sort of cannon arm on the very right of the bottom half of the dread sprue? Possibly a psycannon of some sort for a libby dread? Either way there will be a SW interred in one on release.

SR still looks like a lego toy though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I quite like the look of the SR. However I did not see the one on the GW website so I cannot compare. Is it just me though or can anyone not see any weapons apart from the blood missiles or whatever they are called on this thing?

I cannot view the dread picture for some strange reason. Will have to wait until late this month when I actually crawl into GW having been too busy studying since early November. Makes me like this site more since this is the only way I can tell whats happening in GW world.


----------



## Captain Max (Dec 31, 2010)

Loving them both. Rumors say February for the Stormraven, Furioso and a new BA Battleforce.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I really hope that they don't do a BA battleforce. Just give us an upgrade sprue and call it good is all we really need IMO.


----------



## Captain Max (Dec 31, 2010)

Warseer has it that there is a BA Battleforce with a Tac Squad, Assault Squad, Death Company and a Rhino.

I can probably use it, but I have to admit it's not exciting. BTW, I think the Death Company box is the only upgrade sprue we're gonna get.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Captain Max said:


> Warseer has it that there is a BA Battleforce with a Tac Squad, Assault Squad, Death Company and a Rhino.


as battle forces go thats about the right amount of stuff for the price, though i have to admit two plastics kits and a battle force for a febuary release would be a bit poor.. wonder if they have some other stuff in the pipe?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

It's grown on me, when I saw the original pic, it reminded me Harold from Thomas the Tank Engine...

That thing 'aint Harold 

That things pretty awesome :laugh:


----------



## Lucian Kain (Jul 19, 2010)

[I do like your Christmas Avatar though Katie so have some rep.[/QUOTE]

you are gay
Naa 
seriously
The Raven at least looks more functional now,still that stupid dorscil and turret need to go under the knife.
If the GK version comes with psycannon sponsons I'll take 3


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i knew that was a new dread in the pic in the last WD! 

And i second Khorne's Fist, there will be at least one space wolf interred in one of those babies!

Rev


----------



## Gaz (Sep 13, 2010)

The storm raven looks better in that pic, but it doesn't mean I'll be running out to buy one on release...but if I do, the turret and vent will be going.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> Now if we just had release dates :ireful2:


Yes, we're missing that. But I think that no more than 3 months...that dreadnought looks good, even if I don't play the Bloody chickens.


----------

